# The Gurkha Challenge!!!!



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

The Gurkha Challenge

Since the time I have joined this forum I have seem many newer folks (I am a newb too) make negative comments about Gurkha, a brand that I enjoy.

I feel that most make these comments in an effort to "fit in" with FOG's and because hating on Gurkha, Puros Indios, Perdomo and Macanudo is considered cool. (For the record, I hate Perdomo)

What I would like to propose is a challenge, here are the rules&#8230;


Any BOTL that has been a member for less then 1 year and has made a negative comment (about Gurkha), on the forum, is eligible to play


You must post a link to the comment
 
No moderators are eligible
 
You must have 6 or more positive trades
 
I will leave the challenge open until 12:00 midnight on Saturday for submittals; the "winner's" name will be picked from a hat
 
I will send the "winner" an assortment of cigars. They must smoke them (about 6 - 8); post a review, a rating and try to guess the marca and vitola. The goal is to identify the Gurkha / Gurkahs from the non-Gurkha
 
I will take a picture of the cigars with bands and then one with out, the cigars will be shipped without bands
 
I will label each cigar with a number, 1-6
 
I will post the results after *ALL *cigars have been smoked and reviewed
 
The reviews must be completed after two weeks
 
If you get more correct than incorrect in terms of being a Gurkha or not you win, keep trashing the Gurkha's and hopefully you tried a new stick that you like
 
If you loose, you will buy me a fiver valued at ~$35.00 *AND *you will stop all Gurkha trash talk *AND * you will post a picture of yourself with an "I love Gurkha" sign

Alright Gurkha haters, back it up!

SmokinApe​


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

This should be interesting. I'm pretty neutral on Gurkhas, some I've liked and some not so much.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

I still have two of these from my first sampler purchase... I'll have to burn em this weekend to see what I think....


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

I hate them, honest I do. Their crappy, have gaudy labels, and way over priced.

Are you nutz!!! You'll get some of the naysayers likeing them, that's more compitition!!!

Great offer, I wish i could participate, but the fact I smoked one last night and one tonight and loved both sorta lets me out of the running. I'll enjoy watching this thread.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

LOL! Love it! Unfortunately for this challenge, I happen to love them and am not elgible. Good luck finding some guinea pigs.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

"Are you nutz!!! " Yes...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

Wish I could play! I know which ones I like, and which ones I don't.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

You read my mind :r

We were just talking about this last night. I was looking for a way to do this exact thing !

LOVE IT ! put up or shut up

Chas


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

BTW, did you burn the Warlord yet? I still haven't hit one yet. If not by now, I assume it will be a few days after to recuperate.



KASR said:


> Wish I could play! I know which ones I like, and which ones I don't.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

where's our own Gurkha Emperor BRUCE at??????? he should be all over this challenge. :ss:r


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

Great idea, I'd like to see the same sort of thing for Macanudos. :tu


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

Wait wait wait....

I challenge your challenge.

I love Gurkhas - how about you send me a bunch to smoke and
see if by smoking them all I'll come to hate them ?

If you win... uh... well it's kind of win-win. Or something. I think.

:chk


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

This is an awesome challenge! I however have never had one, like the bands though :r Good luck all!


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1516612#post1516612

i think i fit the qualifications!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*



SmokinApe said:


> [*]I will send the "winner" an assortment of cigars. They must smoke them (about 6 - 8); post a review, a rating and try to guess the marca and vitola. The *goal is to identify the Gurkha / Gurkahs from the non-Gurkha*
> 
> [*]If you get more correct than incorrect in terms of being a Gurkha or not you win


I don't get it. Why do they have to guess which ones are Gurkha's and which ones are not. Aren't you debating whether people say they don't like Gurkha's just because others say the same? What if they give bad ratings to all the Gurkha's but misguess on their idenity? Or what if they don't like any of the cigars you send but totally get it wrong on identifies the non-Gurkha's from the Gurkha's? Someone can easily know what they like and don't like without being able to guess whether it is a Gurkha or not. 
JHMO :hn


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

I wish I had more trader points. I've dissed a Gurkha but also like some. Others I think are way overpriced. But I think that about other brands, too. I don't think you will send any of the Gurkha dog rockets. A G3 is totally recognizable to anyone who has smoked one and is one of my favorites.
:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

I like Gurkhas so I am not eligible so why am I posting this? Just to let you know that I like Gurkhas. Haven't smoked one in a while but I have a bunch in one of my humis. :tu


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

Great contest for a great cigars. Congrats on the idea!
I love them or I would enter.

Brad


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*



SmokinApe said:


> What I would like to propose is a challenge, here are the rules&#8230;
> 
> 
> Any BOTL that has been a member for less then 1 year and has made a negative comment (about Gurkha), on the forum, is eligible to play
> ...


These rules are redundant because all the moderators have been members over a year. 

Great idea, but frankly I am not sad that I am not eligible.  :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*



icehog3 said:


> These rules are redundant because all the moderators have been members over a year.
> 
> Great idea, but frankly I am not sad that I am not eligible.  :r


Are you saying you'd be ripe for the challenge?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*



4WheelVFR said:


> Are you saying you'd be ripe for the challenge?


I'm saying I might be ripe after the challenge. 

But hey, that's me....smoke what you like, they sell a boatload of these so obviously I am in the minority. :2


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*



BradSacramento said:


> Great contest for a great cigars. Congrats on the idea!
> I love them or I would enter.
> 
> Brad


Wheres Wayner123


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

I can't believe you've been neglecting your Gurkhas.... I am like the other poster though. A lot of the Gurkhas are so well constructed and have unique shape and weight, they might be easy to pull out. Perfectos might be the way to go...



gnukfu said:


> I like Gurkhas so I am not eligible so why am I posting this? Just to let you know that I like Gurkhas. Haven't smoked one in a while but I have a bunch in one of my humis. :tu


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

So, by what dated did the negative review of a Gurkha have to posted? Could it have been posted say, after the challenge was made? Could it have been made after you answer this question?

Just curious whether or not I can fabricate a piece of fiction about my hating Gurkhas to get in on this challenge.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*



icehog3 said:


> These rules are redundant because all the moderators have been members over a year.
> 
> Great idea, but frankly I am not sad that I am not eligible.  :r


I am not familiar with the resume of each mod or the requirements to be one... :tu:ss

I am OK with the rules being redundant as Gurkha haters usually need to be told twice... :ss

I also added the no mod rule because of you... I know you don't like them and I believe you can tell the difference... I really wanted to point the challenge to folks that feel so strong about Gurkhas being terrible that they feel the need to direct people from trying the marca...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*



mastershogun said:


> I don't get it. Why do they have to guess which ones are Gurkha's and which ones are not. Aren't you debating whether people say they don't like Gurkha's just because others say the same? What if they give bad ratings to all the Gurkha's but misguess on their idenity? Or what if they don't like any of the cigars you send but totally get it wrong on identifies the non-Gurkha's from the Gurkha's? Someone can easily know what they like and don't like without being able to guess whether it is a Gurkha or not.
> JHMO :hn


Good point... Given the types of comments I have seen I just thought it would be fun to get an evaluation / review and a guess...


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

I have smoked two Gurkhas, the Master Select and Class Regent. Both of these cigars were purchased for around $3 or less. The question is, are there other cigars I would rather smoke? So far the answer most times is yes, but every now and then I get the urge to smoke a Gurkha. Last night was one of those times and I did enjoy a Regent all the way down to the nub.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*

We have one name for the hat so far...

1. houdini


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> The Gurkha Challenge
> 
> (For the record, I hate Perdomo)
> ​


Hey, hey, watch it pal. Ease up the Perdomo! :ss
What did Perdomo ever do to you? Might Have have a "Perdomo HATER Challenge".


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I love this challenge! Nicely done!:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't hate all Ghurka's..Just the ones I have tried, so far I have only hit The G series maduro and a master select. I have an Ancient warrior that I am sitting on until summer hits in full.

I have no idea if they are good or bad......so far bad.........but then I would say that about my Don Pepin experience so far as well.

Great idea I am anxious to see the results.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: The Gurkha Challenge!!!1*



SmokinApe said:


> I am not familiar with the resume of each mod or the requirements to be one... :tu:ss
> 
> I am OK with the rules being redundant as Gurkha haters usually need to be told twice... :ss
> 
> I also added the no mod rule because of you... I know you don't like them and I believe you can tell the difference... I really wanted to point the challenge to folks that feel so strong about Gurkhas being terrible that they feel the need to direct people from trying the marca...


All in good fun, I look forward to seeing the thread as the reviews come in...I do like the idea.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I've never had a Gurkha that I really liked. Got a couple in a sampler, and one in the humi to try but from the few I've had, I will not be buying a box. It's not that they were just terrible...I just think they are over-priced.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I really have not seen to many people bash Gurkha on here.

I have had nothing but happy smokes with gurkha and that even includes the infused ones. 

I think they do list the retail price very high so when you buy them at discount they taste even better.:2


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> Wheres Wayner123


I am here but I am only eligible for one day and one day ONLY!!:tg

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1328550&postcount=302

If I could log Clubstogie chat I am sure you would see a lot more!!:chk
And Brad can vouch for me and my disdain for all things Gurkha. Even the sweaty looking turkish guy.

Btw, what is meant by all reviews must be completed in two weeks? Is that two weeks after we receive them? Or two weeks once we start?

Edit: Furthermore, is this a test between Gurkha and cremosa's/fighting cock's? I mean a burnt piece of day old chicken might taste better than a funky Cremosa. It seems that if you are putting up a Gurkha between dog rockets, then it really isn't that convincing.

And picking out a Gurkha between them all would show that a person has a history with Gurkha's as they could pick them out. I think the reviews would be more telling of an answer.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

You can play if you agree to the terms...

All I will say is that you will get an assortment of cigars and that you have two weeks from delivery to smoke, review and guess the marca...



wayner123 said:


> I am here but I am only eligible for one day and one day ONLY!!:tg
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1328550&postcount=302
> 
> ...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> You can play if you agree to the terms...
> 
> All I will say is that you will get an assortment of cigars and that you have two weeks from delivery to smoke, review and guess the marca...


I think I may have to remit my entry. I don't think I could pick out a Gurkha over a Cremosa or a Fighting cock. And I wouldn't want to.

I mean if I get the marca wrong, that wouldn't prove that Gurkha's are good. All that would prove is that I stay the heck away from them, based on my history of them.

I mean taste tests like these are not made to go the opposite direction. You are wanting someone who thinks Gurkha's are bad to see if they can pick out the "bad" ones in a bunch. But unless I smoked a bunch of Gurkha's I wouldn't know that. And then if I smoked a bunch of Gurkha's there wouldn't be a problem in the first place. Furthermore, if a Gurkha beats out a Cremosa or other dog rocket, whoop de doo, as most every other cigar does as well.

The only way I see this working out is if the test is judged by the reviews. If that is the determining factor then I am still in. Otherwise, I don't see any accuracy in what you are trying to accomplish. I congratulate you on trying, but the method is all wrong for judging if "I love Gurkha's".


----------



## King Catfish (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not eligible but I like the idea. Nice work. I am a big fan of the Gurkha line. I have smoked many of their varieties and loved them all (except the Black Puro - a bit flat, that one).


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> I think I may have to remit my entry. I don't think I could pick out a Gurkha over a Cremosa or a Fighting cock. And I wouldn't want to.
> 
> I mean if I get the marca wrong, that wouldn't prove that Gurkha's are good. All that would prove is that I stay the heck away from them, based on my history of them.
> 
> ...


I completely agree...


mastershogun said:


> I don't get it. Why do they have to guess which ones are Gurkha's and which ones are not. Aren't you debating whether people say they don't like Gurkha's just because others say the same? What if they give bad ratings to all the Gurkha's but misguess on their idenity? Or what if they don't like any of the cigars you send but totally get it wrong on identifies the non-Gurkha's from the Gurkha's? Someone can easily know what they like and don't like without being able to guess whether it is a Gurkha or not.
> JHMO :hn


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Just read this post. Efffing awsome. This is a challenge that everyone should want to compete in. I mean even if you don't like the Gurkha you still get to smoke a Gurkha. Yeah buddy I only wish that I was able to participate in this contest.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Everytime a blind taste test is mentioned people seemed to get their seriousness level to defcon 5.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ragin' cajun said:


> This is a challenge that everyone should want to compete in. *I mean even if you don't like the Gurkha you still get to smoke a Gurkha*.


I don't see how the second point makes it a challenge that someone who doesn't like Gurkhas would want to compete in.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> Everytime a blind taste test is mentioned people seemed to get their seriousness level to defcon 5.


:r talk about overstatements... i've seen many blind tests go rather well.

My previous post was just trying to figure out the reason why the OP was asking for certain things that was irrelevant to the challenge of whether one likes Gurkhas or not... its his gig and he can run it whatever way he wants :chk
In reality we are talking about cigars and cigars are always meant to be enjoyed :ss


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Gurkhas & me = uu:


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

mastershogun said:


> :r talk about overstatements... i've seen many blind tests go rather well.
> 
> My previous post was just trying to figure out the reason why the OP was asking for certain things that was irrelevant to the challenge of whether one likes Gurkhas or not... its his gig and he can run it whatever way he wants :chk
> *In reality we are talking about cigars and cigars are always meant to be enjoyed* :ss


This is what I have observed as well. I don't see how my asking about procedure is in any way a bad thing. He can run the test however the OP likes. But this method wouldn't prove if someone liked Gurkhas or not. Simple as that.

The bolded above is absolutely true. However, in the case of Gurkha's, it would not be a pleasant experience at all. :r


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

The rules are what they are...

The purpose is two fold; 1 - To see if the haters can ID a Gurkha (cigars that unravel when clipped and explode when lit) 2. Rate a selection of cigars, including Gurkhas, in a blind taste test

What I like the most is that so far, none of the folks who feel obligated to direct people asking about the brand to stay away have posted to this tread, much less accept the challenge...:ss


Come on haters, where you at?


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> The rules are what they are...
> 
> *1 - To see if the haters can ID a Gurkha (cigars that unravel when clipped and explode when lit)*


I'll just leave it at this:

Even though I despise Gurkha, I doubt everyone of them unravels when clipped or explodes when lit. If you are claiming that as your base for the testing, then no one (lover or hater) would be able to pick out a Gurkha.

And how could a hater pick out a Gurkha?? That would mean they smoke a lot of them. Which in turn defeats the whole purpose. And I stay by my statement that if it's picking the Gurkha over a Cremosa, then you could say I love 99.9% of all other cigars as well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> What I like the most is that so far, none of the folks who feel obligated to direct people asking about the brand to stay away have posted to this tread, much less accept the challenge...:ss
> 
> 
> Come on haters, where you at?


A lot of haters don't meet the contest qualifications.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

If the point was to only rate the cigars, the haters would say all cigars in the test suck...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> If the point was to only rate the cigars, the haters would say all cigars in the test suck...


I would give a honest review. :ss


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> A lot of haters don't meet the contest qualifications.


A lot do...:tu I'd be willing to "bend" the rules for a true hater...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> I would give a honest review. :ss


Well agree to the terms and you can play... You seem like a fine candidate...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Well agree to the terms and you can play... You seem like a fine candidate...


I agree to all the terms except the judging. I don't see how me being able to pick a Gurkha out of a line up would show that I hate them. If you are willing to go off of just the reviews, then I'm in.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll be keepin a eye on this one.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> I agree to all the terms except the judging. I don't see how me being able to pick a Gurkha out of a line up would show that I hate them. If you are willing to go off of just the reviews, then I'm in.


I don't see how we can make it work.... The ID is the key to winning or loosing the challenge... You'll just have to trust that there won't be any dog rockets other than the Gurks... :tu


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I don't see how we can make it work.... The ID is the key to winning or loosing the challenge... You'll just have to trust that there won't be any dog rockets other than the Gurks... :tu


 I mean honestly, I could just say they were all Gurkha's. Then I could win that way as well, right?

So the ID doesn't work either.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> I don't see how we can make it work.... The ID is the key to winning or loosing the challenge... You'll just have to trust that there won't be any dog rockets other than the Gurks... :tu


Why does it have to be a win/lose situation....can't it just be for entertainment?


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Wishing I could participate in this. I've had a few I liked and a few I didn't. Has anyone been selected?


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

My head hurts after reading this thead. I am now going to light up a Padron. :tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I look forward to seeing the reviews...if any end up panning out, but there are too many rules. I would rather smoke a lot of cigars than most gurkhas, but I don't have much to say beyond that. You're rules are probably just gonna eliminate most contestants...if this were my thread, I'd just offer 5 unbanded cigars to someone who can post that they have made negative comments about Gurkhas as long as they post reviews of them. More likely to get someone to participate and less antagonistic, imo...no strings attached.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> I mean honestly, I could just say they were all Gurkha's. Then I could win that way as well, right?
> 
> So the ID doesn't work either.


Unless only one is a Gurk...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Why does it have to be a win/lose situation....can't it just be for entertainment?


Life is about wining and loosing...:tu


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Unless only one is a Gurk...


LOL, not to turn this into a banter thread, but I would still have won, as I guessed it correctly.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

ShaulWolf said:


> Wishing I could participate in this. I've had a few I liked and a few I didn't. Has anyone been selected?


Not yet... I'll pick a name from a hat on Sunday morning... We only have one candidate so far...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> LOL, not to turn this into a banter thread, but I would still have won, as I guessed it correctly.


But you would have guessed the others wrong...


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> Not yet... I'll pick a name from a hat on Sunday morning... We only have one candidate so far...


cant be...ive never won anything in my life! lol


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> But you would have guessed the others wrong...


And that means I lost... how??


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> If you get more correct than incorrect in terms of being a Gurkha or not you win, keep trashing the Gurkha's and hopefully you tried a new stick that you like
> Alright Gurkha haters, back it up!
> 
> SmokinApe





wayner123 said:


> And that means I lost... how??


It's in the rules, though I agree that this contest doesn't really make sense. This is about recognizing Gurkhas not enjoying them. So if you get them all right and hate them, you win, and if you get them all wrong, but hate them, you lose. In either case, you still hated the Gurkhas, so your opinion of them is still backed up, but somehow you lost in the second scenario. Shouldn't you lose if you post a positive review of a Gurkha? To me that makes a ton more sense. The other thing is reviewing 5 cigars in 2 weeks is not a lot of time. I know there's no way I could do that unless I smoked like 3-4 of them back to back, but then the taste test is kinda screwed.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

The contest is targeted to folks are really considered "newbs" (not ment as an insult) but are always 'dissing Gurkha... I am betting that they do not know the difference between a dog a Gurkha and some other hand rolled long filler cigar... I would put in "dog rockets" but I will include value smokes that have a poitive rep; for example Famous Nic 3K...

I want to frame the contest in a won/lose format so folks have some "skin" in the game...

I'll change the review time to 4 weeks...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

By the way, the only person who has stepped forward has olny stated the he doesn't care for Gurkha's... The haters have remained quiet...


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

I really enjoy the smoke. There are a couple I don't care for, but the others, I love. And they really are affordable, just check out C-bid. If you want to send them to me, I promise I I will write 6 honest reviews...


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> The contest is targeted to folks are really considered "newbs" (not ment as an insult) but are always 'dissing Gurkha... I am betting that they do not know the difference between a dog a Gurkha and some other hand rolled long filler cigar... I would put in "dog rockets" but I will include value smokes that have a poitive rep; for example Famous Nic 3K...
> 
> I want to frame the contest in a won/lose format so folks have some "skin" in the game...
> 
> I'll change the review time to 4 weeks...


I see what you are trying to do but I think you are asking too much. I probably can't accurately guess which smokes are gurkha's blind but what if all the bad reviews turn out to be gurkha's. If i had guessed inaccurately on their identify but reviewed them poorly I would still lose according to your rules though I have shown I do not like gurkhas (having siad this I do not dislike all gurkhas :ss)


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

good luck houdini, enjoy yourself


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, I just realized I need 6 trader feedbacks....I only have 3. 

IM OUT!! lol


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

mastershogun said:


> I see what you are trying to do but I think you are asking too much. I probably can't accurately guess which smokes are gurkha's blind but what if all the bad reviews turn out to be gurkha's. If i had guessed inaccurately on their identify but reviewed them poorly I would still lose according to your rules though I have shown I do not like gurkhas (having siad this I do not dislike all gurkhas :ss)


I see your point, but I don't trust the haters... When people do these types of tests the will generally rate all cigars low to protect their opinions...

Here is an example, I do not care for the AF Hemingway line, but I don't call them crap cigars... I would never tell a BOTL to steer clear... I would also enter a contest where I had to ID AF Hemingway cigars or any other Cameroon wrapped cigars from other types cigars...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

houdini said:


> Actually, I just realized I need 6 trader feedbacks....I only have 3.
> 
> IM OUT!! lol


Your in if you want it...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*UPDATED RULES*










The Gurkha Challenge

Since the time I have joined this forum I have seem many newer folks (I am a newb too) make negative comments about Gurkha, a brand that I enjoy.

I feel that most make these comments in an effort to "fit in" with FOG's and because hating on Gurkha, Puros Indios, Perdomo and Macanudo is considered cool. (For the record, I hate Perdomo)

What I would like to propose is a challenge, here are the rules&#8230;


Any BOTL that has been a member for less then 1 year and has made a negative comment (about Gurkha), on the forum, is eligible to play

You must post a link to the comment

You must have 6 or more positive trades

I will leave the challenge open until 12:00 midnight on Saturday for submittals; the "winner's" name will be picked from a hat

I will send the "winner" an assortment of cigars. They must smoke them (about 6 - 8); post a review, a rating and try to guess the marca and vitola. The goal is to identify the Gurkha / Gurkahs from the non-Gurkha

I will take a picture of the cigars with bands and then one with out, the cigars will be shipped without bands

I will label each cigar with a number, 1-6

I will post the results after *ALL *cigars have been smoked and reviewed

The reviews must be completed after four weeks

If you get more correct than incorrect in terms of being a Gurkha or not you win, keep trashing the Gurkha's and hopefully you tried a new stick that you like

If you loose, you will buy me a fiver valued at ~$35.00 *AND *you will stop all Gurkha trash talk *AND * you will post a picture of yourself with an "I love Gurkha" sign
 Alright Gurkha haters, back it up!

SmokinApe​


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I usually lose loose change.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> I usually lose loose change.


But you can't lose the razor sharp wit!:tu


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

If someone doesnt like gurkha, they probably don't smoke them all too often, and wouldnt be able to pick them out of a group of similar cigars. They'd be able to say "i like this cigar" or "i dont like this cigar", but that's about it. Unless of course, they disliked gurkha's but made a habit of smoking them or were exceptionally familiar with the brand despite their apparent dislike.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

I would be in on one condition....All smokes have to be of comparable value with the Gurkha's....I only smoke one cigar per day and I look foward to it all day. Id hate to have to smoke a dissapointing cigar every day for a week+.

Also, considering that the candidate doesnt like Gurkhas, I would assume that the cigars the winner scored the lowest would be the Gurkhas. 
(THEY MUST BE OF COMPARABLE VALUE!)

Also, I think the winner should post his review on this thread as he smokes each cigar to make it interesting.

I personally am fine with saying I was wrong about something so I dont know if Im the best candidate. Ive never "FLAMED" Gurkhas....just voiced my opinion about them when the topic has come up. Heres another post I just found I made in Feb.-- http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=137244&page=3


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> If someone doesnt like gurkha, they probably don't smoke them all too often, and wouldnt be able to pick them out of a group of similar cigars. They'd be able to say "i like this cigar" or "i dont like this cigar", but that's about it. Unless of course, they disliked gurkha's but made a habit of smoking them or were exceptionally familiar with the brand despite their apparent dislike.


This has been covered...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

houdini said:


> I would be in on one condition....All smokes have to be of comparable value with the Gurkha's....I only smoke one cigar per day and I look foward to it all day. Id hate to have to smoke a dissapointing cigar every day for a week+.
> 
> Also, considering that I havent had a Gurkha I liked as of yet, I would assume that the cigars (of comparable value of course), the winner scored the lowest would be the Gurkhas.
> 
> ...


I agree that you haven't trashed them...

I would send cigars of the same value or quality... The Famous Nic is a good example, $2 cigar that people rave about... I wouldn't send you a Cremosa... Now Icehog, I might send him a Cremosa...


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> I agree that you haven't trashed them...
> 
> I would send cigars of the same value or quality... The Famous Nic is a good example, $2 cigar that people rave about... I wouldn't send you a Cremosa... Now Icehog, I might send him a Cremosa...


OK...That would be cool as long as there is such thing as a $2 Gurkha...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

houdini said:


> OK...That would be cool as long as there is such thing as a $2 Gurkha...


I am not sure that there is; If you want out, that's cool...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm.....


uu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> uu


You know you want it...









Wayne, did you get my PM?


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Im going to gracefully bow out....My one cigar a day is too precious to me! If you'd like, send me over your favorite Gurkha and Ill FAIRLY review it. Ill send you something I really like...H


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

houdini said:


> Im going to gracefully bow out....My one cigar a day is too precious to me! If you'd like, send me over your favorite Gurkha and Ill FAIRLY review it. Ill send you something I really like...H


Deal... Just post the review here... PM me your addy...


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent...done!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> Just read this post. Efffing awsome. This is a challenge that everyone should want to compete in. I mean even if you don't like the Gurkha you still get to smoke a Gurkha. Yeah buddy I only wish that I was able to participate in this contest.





icehog3 said:


> I don't see how the second point makes it a challenge that someone who doesn't like Gurkhas would want to compete in.


After taking a day or so off and re-reading this I have to agree it doesn't make sense.



icehog3 said:


> Why does it have to be a win/lose situation....can't it just be for entertainment?


This post has been the MOST entertaining thing to happen over here other than the guy slipping in $h!T in the $h!tter. Really it's quite funny. 


Miami said:


> My head hurts after reading this thead. I am now going to light up a Padron. :tu


:tpd: Now thats the best idea so far.

Okay so do we have any contestants?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

"Okay so do we have any contestants?" No...


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i'll throw myself to the sharks i guess... i've only said bad things about gurhka's through the chat or PM's though so no link. BUT i don't feel i've smoked enough gurkha's to be able to say legitly that i don't like them. I've had... maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

We have a taker...

The list

1. CigarMonkel


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i hope i just didn't sign my own death warrant.:hn


btw... those grape swisher sweets look DEEEEELICIOUS!!! :r::hn


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*"Try my cigars, you will fall in love!"









*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> Life is about wining and loosing...:tu


Life is about the journey, my friend, and the people you meet along the way. 



SmokinApe said:


> I see your point, but *I don't trust the haters*... When people do these types of tests the will generally rate all cigars low to protect their opinions...
> 
> Here is an example, I do not care for the AF Hemingway line, but I don't call them crap cigars... I would never tell a BOTL to steer clear... I would also enter a contest where I had to ID AF Hemingway cigars or any other Cameroon wrapped cigars from other types cigars...


If you don't trust them, why do this? If the results aren't what you hope them to be, you will probably not trust the results.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

If you want a chance to get some free Gurkhas and apparently some other "cool Gurkha swag" check out this other CS thread,
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147039 :tu

SmokinApe you might want to check this out!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Life is about the journey, my friend, and the people you meet along the way.


I totally agree, my other comment was a joke, I guess I used the wrong icon to express that...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> If you don't trust them, why do this? If the results aren't what you hope them to be, you will probably not trust the results.


I'll try to explain differently this time. I really wanted to direct this challenge to a specific group of gorillas. The ones who only have been smoking for 6 months and go around on every thread echoing the comments of FOGs. It is these people, who in my, opinion do more to hurt our community then help it. When people act like experts for self serving purposes and spout opinions that they themselves didn't form to other newbs seeking advise people are misdirected, and often for the wrong reasons. That being said, yes I don't fully trust that these "experts" (posers) will be 100% honest in reviews, because I have seen them be less then honest already. However because none of the people I have hoped would flex their tastebuds have stepped forward, I would like to change the rules of the challenge so that any of the true BOTLs that would like to do a regular taste test can... New rules to follow...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

*UPDATED (Poser Free) RULES*










The Gurkha Challenge

What I would like to propose is a challenge, here are the rules&#8230;

Any BOTL who isn't a poser is eligible to play

You must post a link to a negative comment you have made about Gurkha cigars

You must have 3 or more positive trades

I will leave the challenge open until 12:00 midnight on Saturday for submittal; the "winner's" name will be picked from a hat

I will send the "winner" an assortment of cigars. They must smoke them (about 6 - 8); post a review, and rating and try to guess the marca and vitola.

I will take a picture of the cigars with bands and then one with out, the cigars will be shipped without bands

I will label each cigar with a number, 1-6

I will post the results after *ALL *cigars have been smoked and reviewed

The reviews must be completed after four weeks

If you give the mystery Gurkha/s a positive review you will stop all Gurkha trash talk *AND * you will post a picture of yourself with an "I love Gurkha" sign
 Alright Gurkha haters, back it up!

SmokinApe​


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh, with the new rule change I reserve the right to send dog rockets...:tu


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

With the new rule changes, I am willing to participate.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Let's leave it open until Wednesday @ 12:00 PM EST...

The list

1. CigarMonkel
2. Wayner123


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm gonna step down and let wayner take this one! i'm not confident in myself enough i've come to realize after a short chit chat involving gurkha's... wayner brought the true noobishness out of me (not in a bad way, an educational way is what we'll call it :r:r)


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> i'm gonna step down and let wayner take this one! i'm not confident in myself enough i've come to realize after a short chit chat involving gurkha's... wayner brought the true noobishness out of me (not in a bad way, an educational way is what we'll call it :r:r)


So I guess I am the only one??

Let's get this party started!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

houdini said:


> Actually, I just realized I need 6 trader feedbacks....I only have 3.
> 
> IM OUT!! lol


:r x 1,000,000


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SmokinApe said:


> The Gurkha Challenge


 - There's strike one



SmokinApe said:


> Any BOTL who isn't a poser is eligible to play


 - Well sh1t, there's strikes two and three for me...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> - There's strike one
> 
> - Well sh1t, there's strikes two and three for me...


lol


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> lol


If no other brave souls step up today I'll send the sticks to you tomorrow...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> If no other brave souls step up today I'll send the sticks to you tomorrow...





> Let's leave it open until Wednesday @ 12:00 PM EST...


Not to be rude at all, and it's your challenge, but are you waiting on someone in particular??


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Not to be rude at all, and it's your challenge, but are you waiting on someone in particular??


No, your right... I thought it was until midnight, PM me your addy...


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Jeremy...Here was my "newbie" review:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1561528#post1561528

I eat my words and admit....I DONT hate Gurkha! :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

houdini said:


> Jeremy...Here was my "newbie" review:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1561528#post1561528
> 
> I eat my words and admit....I DONT hate Gurkha! :tu


You should have to post your picture with he sign... :ss

I am glad you liked it, that smoke is my favorite Gurkha... CI is running a pretty good deal on them right now...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

They went out today... Please smoke them in order...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

I got the sticks in today! 

SmokinApe, should I let them rest for while? Or can I start tonight?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

They should be fine... Start when you are ready...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

As with IceHog..... I am not _not_ glad that I didn't participate 

:r


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I went ahead and started tonight. This is a review of smoke #1

*Size:* 6.5" x 50RG (sizes are estimates)

*Appearance/Construction:* Weird looking cigar. The wrapper looked like it was coming apart already. It had bumps all over it, but they were black bumps. The cap was sloppy and the bumps looked like black paint splatter spots.

*Prelight Draw:* Not much on taste other than tobacco. It did however remind me of a bundled smoke. Can't really explain it, but if you have smoked enough bundled cigars you know what I mean. It was a very tight draw.

*First Impressions:* It lit up well enough and the first few puffs were awful. I immediately started regretted doing this challenge.

*Smoking: *I had hoped that first few puffs would not be what the rest of the cigar would taste like, but I was wrong. I'll try to be nice, but it was down right awful. The black bumps reminded me of ash spots and that is one way to describe the taste. It tasted like the smoke was full of wet ash. I had thought a fighting cock was bad, but this was worse. This horrible taste did not let up. It actually got stronger as the smoke went on. I actually started convulsing on the exhale. Shaking my head back and forth due the out right dankness of it. The tight draw never loosened up and was it difficult to get any volume. I thought many times about putting it out and I finally did at the half way mark. I am surprised I made it that far.

*Final Comments and guess: *This was without a doubt the worst cigar I have ever smoked. I don't know what it was and won't until the end of the test. But I hope that the others are at the very least better than this one. Which may be Smokinape's tactic. Letting me get a super bad one so the others taste at least better than it. However, I will do an honest review no matter if it's worse or better. Needless to say, I had to light up another cigar to get this taste out of my mouth. I rinsed and rinsed and it would not go away, so another cigar was my only option. And I couldn't enjoy half of the Super Partagas because of the foul taste this one left behind.

Why oh why did you do this to me Smokinape? I am being serious. I know you said that you may put in a dog rocket, but this was way beyond a dog rocket.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

wayner123 said:


> Why oh why did you do this to me Smokinape? I am being serious. I know you said that you may put in a dog rocket, but this was way beyond a dog rocket.


:r You found the ghurka!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

lol



wayner123 said:


> Well, I went ahead and started tonight. This is a review of smoke #1
> 
> *Size:* 6.5" x 50RG (sizes are estimates)
> 
> ...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> lol


I seriously don't find anything funny about this.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> I seriously don't find anything funny about this.


Then I apologize. I was laughing at you review, which to me, seemed over the top and made me laugh.

That smoke was not a "dog rocket" and I am sorry you didn't enjoy it, that was not my intention. I hope you like some of the other smokes... I have not had one of the number 1's in some time, now you have me scared to try another.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Then I apologize. I was laughing at you review, which to me, seemed over the top and made me laugh.
> 
> That smoke was not a "dog rocket" and I am sorry you didn't enjoy it, that was not my intention. I hope you like some of the other smokes... I have not had one of the number 1's in some time, now you have me scared to try another.


Understood. I was really being kind with the review. That was the censored version let's say. I thought you were snickering because you gave me a really bad cigar and ruined my palate for the night. But now I totally understand where you are coming from. No hard feelings, and tonight will be cigar #2!! :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope you like it... I am still laughing over your description...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Wayner123, I thought your review was excellent, very honest and descriptive.

This is a very entertaining thread. It is amazing how philosophical we BOTLs can be! 

BTW, I like the Legend but only when I can get them for around $5.00. My biggest complaint with Gurkah is the price rarely matches the level of enjoyment.

Looking forward to the remaining reviews, hope they turn out better!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

oh man.... so far this thing is only getting more interesting! by the sounds of it... good thing i dropped out! SORRY WAYNER! :r


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Just wait until I reveal what cigar #1 was... I think a few people will be more than shocked!:tu


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Just wait until I reveal what cigar #1 was... I think a few people will be more than shocked!:tu


why the wait... why not tell him what he smoked?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

mastershogun said:


> why the wait... why not tell him what he smoked?


The agreed upon rules... All I can say is that it was a hand rolled long filler cigar...


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> The agreed upon rules... All I can say is that it was a hand rolled long filler cigar...


A 1970s montecristo tubo?


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a review of smoke #2

*Size:* 5.0" x 52RG (sizes are estimates)

*Appearance/Construction:* This was a good looking cigar. Robusto maybe? But a little bigger ring gauge than most Robusto's. The wrapper was very thin, but well constructed. And there was a triple cap.

*Prelight Draw:* A little spice came through with hints of coco.

*First Impressions:* Great first puffs. It reminded me of a Nic Puro blend.

*Smoking: *This was an interesting cigar. It was not very complex, but it did give me trouble in describing the flavors. At first the Nic Puro taste came through. Similiar in taste to many Pepin's I have had. The spice that was present in the pre-draw did not come out in the smoking of it. It was a smooth cigar that did not have much strength to it. But was flavorful enough to keep me coming back for more. Only flavors I could pick out where subtle sweet, fruit like tastes and coco. The nose exhale did not burn which usually happens with most CC's. It burned fairly straight and the thin wrapper held up great too. Every now and again bitterness crept through.

*Final Comments and guess: *I kept changing my mind on whether it was a Cuban or not. I am going to say it wasn't, but it could fool you if it was a little more pronounced. The bitterness threw me off as well. Did I like this one? Yes. My score would be a 7/10. If the bitter had gone away it would have ranked higher.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice review, I am glad this one went a little better for you...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a review of smoke #3

*Size:* 7.0" x 48RG (sizes are estimates)

*Appearance/Construction:* This was a pale colored cigar. It was a bit veiny and there were what looked to be green spots under the wrapper in some places.

*Prelight Draw:* This was the most interesting part of the cigar. At the first few draws it lasted like fresh cut grass. And the last few tasted like mud. If you have ever been in a mud fight when young, you never forget that taste.

*First Impressions:* The first few puffs impressed me. I thought maybe despite the color of the wrapper this would be a good smoke.

*Smoking: *After the initial first few puffs this cigar went bad. It got much milder and the draw worsened. There was a hint of the ash taste that the first cigar had. But only a hint. For the most part it tasted like a bad Fonseca. Poor quality tobacco mixed with poor blending. The only way to describe the flavor is this; it tasted like a wet washcloth or towel. Now I don't know how many of you have ever sucked water out of a wet washcloth, but that's what it tasted like exactly. It's not the most horrible thing in the world, but certainly not something I want a cigar to taste like. This taste kept for almost the entire smoke until the nub part when the wet washcloth taste faded and was replaced by a cheap tobacco taste, like a white owl or similar. One weird thing about this cigar was that while it burned every now and again it sparked. I thought at first it was my imagination, but after the first 2 or 3 I started realizing it was sparkling. Also, it did not start burning correctly until the last 2 inches.

*Final Comments and guess: *While this was not as bad as cigar #1, it was no where close to #2. The mild, wet washcloth taste was not a pleasant one and the burn issues were annoying. Especially in a cigar of this length. I felt as if I was adjusting it constantly. Did I like this one? No. I would not buy them or smoke another one gifted to me. My score would be a 3/10. Without the burn issues, it may have ranked a 4.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

wayner123 said:


> This is a review of smoke #3
> 
> *Size:* 7.0" x 48RG (sizes are estimates)
> 
> ...


would that be a soapy, wet washcloth? or a clean, wet washcloth? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CigarMonkel said:


> would that be a soapy, wet washcloth? or a clean, wet washcloth? :r


A wet washcloth used to wipe down the litter box.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> would that be a soapy, wet washcloth? or a clean, wet washcloth? :r


A clean one. There was no soap taste. Just a water and cotton mixed taste.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

wayner123 said:


> A clean one. There was no soap taste. Just a water and cotton mixed taste.


sounds..... funky


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

If you all would be so kind to forgive my being crassly commercial, you Gurkha lovers could find my sale interesting.

/end shameless plug.

:chk


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

3 down 2 to go...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a review of smoke #4

*Size:* 5.0" x 50RG (sizes are estimates)

*Appearance/Construction:* Straight up Robusto. Average looking. Could have been any cigar you would see in any B&M.

*Prelight Draw:* Nothing much at all. This struck me as odd, as there is usually something.

*First Impressions:* The first few puffs gave way to a slight hint of chocolate and tobacco. Not bad, but not great either. Also it burned hot from the first few puffs as well, which I havn't experienced before.

*Smoking: *As I continued on, the chocolate flavor left and was replaced by tobacco taste. This continued for about an inch when the wet towel taste came back. I couldn't believe it. The same taste as before! This continued for the full 2/3's of the cigar. The last 3rd had a good taste, but no prize winning taste here. It was a nice tobacco taste mixed with hints of chocolate and some spice (that I can only refer to as Fuente spice, not black pepper or green pepper, but a weird spice you can't quite name), but this taste had to be concentrated on to get. It was a very mild cigar. Also, like from the beginning, the cigar burned hot all the way through.

*Final Comments and guess: *I am on the fence about this one. I liked parts of it, and there were parts that I could do without. Also, the burning hot was a major distraction to me. Did I like this one? Sort of. I mean I would smoke another one if someone gifted it to me, but I would not buy any of them. I hope that makes sense. It gets a 5/10.

I probably won't get to cigar #5 till Friday. So keep tuned!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Wayne is a smoking machine, you are literally burning right through these...


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I had some free time so I went ahead decided to finish this up. This is a review of smoke #5

*Size:* 6.0" x 50RG (sizes are estimates)

*Appearance/Construction:* This was a poor looking stick. The wrapper was already unraveling a good bit. The cap looked poorly put on as well. There was also a huge stem that could be seen from the foot. I thought it had mold on it, but after closer inspection it looked to be spots of glue where the band had been attached.

*Prelight Draw:* Nothing much at all. Just a hint of tobacco and a woodsy taste.

*First Impressions:* The first few puffs were actually pretty good and reminded me of an Oliva Series G. The draw was very good despite the unraveling.

*Smoking: *The first few puffs had hints of chocolate with cedar or some other woodsy taste. This taste lasted for about an inch till it died down to nothing. I really had to concentrate to get any flavor at all out of the cigar despite the large amounts of smoke. It was like I couldn't get any body to the smoke. This non taste continued till about 2 inches to go. I had thought it was a very mild smoke but the last two inches picked up in flavor. The woodsy taste came back mixed with a average tobacco taste. The unraveling parts of the cigar were annoying but thank goodness they did not effect the smoke much. I just had to be careful of the parts that were flaking off. There was also a slight metallic taste throughout.

*Final Comments and guess: *This was a decent cigar. I would not say I loved it, and I would not rush out and buy anymore, but if I was gifted it I would smoke it again. Although, I would only do so then, if there were no signs of unraveling. I could see how someone else might really like this cigar. I would give it a solid 5/10 and it would rank higher without the wrapper issues and the metallic taste. The middle no taste part really set me back as well.

So then, I am all done with the testing. Thank you smokinpoke for the putting up the cigars to prove a point. I really hope I never deal with whatever the #1 cigar was again, as it was the worst cigar I have ever smoked. I look forward to the results. :tu

**I do want to put a disclaimer on this test. These were my own reviews and my own palate. Each person's palate is different and I have proven that many factors go into what someone tastes in a cigar. Whatever the results are, don't let that influence you to not try one of these cigars. You may actually like it.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Now its time to reveal what he smoked... Im sure were all sitting here anxiously waiting. This could get interesting.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BigGreg said:


> Now its time to reveal what he smoked... Im sure were all sitting here anxiously waiting. This could get interesting.


:tpd: I am on the edge of my seat!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Dangit. i read through 10 pages.....5 reviews.......and no answer????????
Cmon SmokinApe. time to tell us all!
i am not gonna leave this seat until i find out now 

James


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

The challenge is done, a big thanks goes out to Wayne for stepping up to the plate and smoking the worst cigar of his life&#8230;

I must admit that I am a bit disappointed with the results, but I am equally impressed with the ability of Wayne to detect the subtle nuances in taste that finer cigars produce&#8230;

I would like to mention that I should have picked better cigars for the challenge given Wayne's background and experience; the cigars I chose were intended to be smoked by the Cigar Police of the forum&#8230;

Here are the results:

1.Gurkha Signature 101 Maduro Robusto
2. Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1970
3. Gurkha Vintage Churchill
4.Gurkha Expedition Robusto 
5. Gurkha Symphony Robusto

Great job Wayne...


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> The challenge is done, a big thanks goes out to Wayne for stepping up to the plate and smoking the worst cigar of his life&#8230;
> 
> *I must admit that I am a bit disappointed with the *results,


Wow, wayne really hit them on the mark... the only favorable review he gave was not a gurkha!... WTG :bl

I was a little puzzled by your remark above... why be disappointed? Wayne obviously did a great job... even if he didn't there'd be nothing to be disappointed about... all in good fun :chk


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mastershogun said:


> Wow, wayne really hit them on the mark... the only favorable review he gave was not a gurkha!... WTG :bl
> 
> I was a little puzzled by your remark above... why be disappointed? Wayne obviously did a great job... even if he didn't there'd be nothing to be disappointed about... all in good fun :chk


Hoon - My guess is that SmokinApe wanted the Gurkhas to be reviewed favorably.

Way to take one for the team, Wayne. Good job with the reviews.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

seems that when Wayne says "I don't like Gurkha" he is being unabashedly honest. I also think that most of the people here that say the same thing are also being honest. Kind of a broad generalization to assume people are just jumping on the bandwagon because they are new to the forum. I don't dislike the brand nor do I like them well enough to pay the retail for them. I think they are what they are and that is a good $3-4 cigar.
With that said just remember to "smoke what you like and like what you smoke".


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, no reason to be dissapointed. As my disclaimer stated, these were just my opinions. I know what I like and don't like. For example, many seem to like Padron Anni's, I don't. But that shouldn't stop someone from trying one.

Furthermore, I agree with others. Gurkha's are priced far too high for what they are. The quality of leaf just isn't there. 

I still want to know why two of the Gurkha's sparked on me. Like every other puff was a fireworks show. That is odd.

So then, I get to keep my bashing of Gurkha's. I have not done a lot of it on the forums (chat is a different issue, and yes, I am talking to you Brad). But if someone asks my opinion I can point them to this thread. 

Again, "smoke what you like" is always correct.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Hoon - My guess is that SmokinApe wanted the Gurkhas to be reviewed favorably.


That is correct...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> That is correct...


I'm smart. I know stuff. 

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Yeah, no reason to be dissapointed. As my disclaimer stated, these were just my opinions. I know what I like and don't like. For example, many seem to like Padron Anni's, I don't. But that shouldn't stop someone from trying one.
> 
> Furthermore, I agree with others. Gurkha's are priced far too high for what they are. The quality of leaf just isn't there.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Wayne... Sorry about the first one being so bad...


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Again, "smoke what you like" is always correct.


Hear, hear!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, nice work on the reviews wayner.

I dont mind the odd gurkha myself, smoke what you like, and like what you smoke:tu:tu

James


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

Perhaps we need to do this in stages. Sure you've now tried a few blends from Gurkha you didn't like. Personally, I've never tried any of those Gurkhas but still would say I like their cigars. I'll truly believe you wayner after you try a Beast, Titan, Legend Shaggy, Beauty, Regent and Master's Select and still form the same opinion. 

Guess I'll have to save up my lunch money and start working on phase 2 of this. I'll even leave the labels on mine so "Gurkha" will be slowly burned into your brain as you look at the cigar during your Gurkha conversion. :chk

Brad


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you both for an enjoyable, entertaining, and educational thread. :tu

I'm also glad to see that the first stick was not an attempt on Wayne's life. 

--Keith


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BradSacramento said:


> Perhaps we need to do this in stages. Sure you've now tried a few blends from Gurkha you didn't like. Personally, I've never tried any of those Gurkhas but still would say I like their cigars. I'll truly believe you wayner after you try a Beast, Titan, Legend Shaggy, Beauty, Regent and Master's Select and still form the same opinion.
> 
> Guess I'll have to save up my lunch money and start working on phase 2 of this. I'll even leave the labels on mine so "Gurkha" will be slowly burned into your brain as you look at the cigar during your Gurkha conversion. :chk
> 
> Brad


Yes, Wayne....you have to try every Gurkha vitola ever produced before you can say that Gurkhas are not to your liking.  :r


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

The one Gurkha I disliked was not because it tasted bad, it was because while it burned great and made lots of smoke, there was very little flavor. Not just mild but tasteless. This from a hefty maduro Ancient Warrior. 
I like the shaggy but think it should be a $4 cigar.
BTW, Wayne, I'm impressed you picked out the Pepin flavors in the Pepin. That sounds like a cigar I have to try.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Yes, Wayne....you have to try every Gurkha vitola ever produced before you can say that Gurkhas are not to your liking.  :r


:r Yeah, Brad is delusional. But I hear that's what happens after you smoke that many Gurkha's. The sweaty fat turkish man on the wrapper invades your dreams and steals your tastebuds. :r



duhman said:


> BTW, Wayne, I'm impressed you picked out the Pepin flavors in the Pepin. That sounds like a cigar I have to try.


Thanks, I have smoked enough Pepins :tu I better be able to pick up on something by now. For the record, I prefer the Blue to the Black. The bitter taste I said that was in my reivew of #2 is pretty much what I have always had with the Blacks. The Blue seems much smoother than the Black and no bitter taste.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> :r Yeah, Brad is delusional. But I hear that's what happens after you smoke that many Gurkha's. The sweaty fat turkish man on the wrapper invades your dreams and steals your tastebuds. :r
> 
> Thanks, I have smoked enough Pepins :tu I better be able to pick up on something by now. For the record, I prefer the Blue to the Black. The bitter taste I said that was in my reivew of #2 is pretty much what I have always had with the Blacks. The Blue seems much smoother than the Black and no bitter taste.


How dare you say you like Pepins. I think they suck. As a matter of fact you should send me a bunch of them unbanded so I can prove to you i think they suck. :chk:chk:r


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

If Don Pepin sh!t in a poison ivy leaf half the fanboys on this forum would swear that it was the creamiest and aromatic cigar they ever smoked...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> If Don Pepin sh!t in a poison ivy leaf half the fanboys on this forum would swear that it was the creamiest and aromatic cigar they ever smoked...


Although I like many different brands I do feel that Pepin is the premier maker of NC cigars on the market today. Of course I am a Pepin Ho


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> If Don Pepin sh!t in a poison ivy leaf half the fanboys on this forum would swear that it was the creamiest and aromatic cigar they ever smoked...


Just a little bitter, are you?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Although I like many different brands I do feel that Pepin is the premier maker of NC cigars on the market today. Of course I am a Pepin Ho


I am a Ho too... I just ordered 20 of the JJs from Joecigar today...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> I am a Ho too... I just ordered 20 of the JJs from Joecigar today...


Sweet :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Just a little bitter, are you?


No... I am just joking...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> If Don Pepin sh!t in a poison ivy leaf half the fanboys on this forum would swear that it was the creamiest and aromatic cigar they ever smoked...


Don Poopins?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Poo sticks?:chk


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Interesting thread, I hadn't seen it before. I have no opinion on the Gurkha as I've never smoked one. Once upon a time I wanted to seek them out, but couldn't find them and then the urge passed.

I guess it was a lie to say I have no opinion, I don't know what they cost now, but I remember thinking they were pretty pricey.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Once upon a time I wanted to seek them out, but couldn't find them and then the urge passed.


You don't know how lucky you are, Dale.  :r


----------

